# ESV Study Bible Binding



## Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2008)

Have any of you who have the ESV Study Bible had problems with the binding? I was just looking at the Amazon reviews and there are several reviews that contained complaints about the quality of the binding. I saw complaints about the hardcover as well as the calfskin, as well an opinion that the "genuine leather" cover wasn't up to par. I bought a hardcover ESV Classic Reference Bible in 2002 not long after it was released but the binding started coming apart not long after I bought it, and this after not much use. I had understood that Crossway had largely overcome this issue but apparently there are still some problems, at least with the Study Bible.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 9, 2008)

To which ESV study bible are you referring? Our family has the ESV "The Reformation Study Bible" by Sproul in hardback which is falling apart. To be fair, I think some of this falling apart is due to a nervous habit...running one's finger up and down the seam while reading...which is done by one of my family members.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2008)

sjonee said:


> To which ESV study bible are you referring? Our family has the ESV \"The Reformation Study Bible\" by Sproul in hardback which is falling apart. To be fair, I think some of this falling apart is due to a nervous habit...running one's finger up and down the seam while reading...which is done by one of my family members.



The one called the ESV Study Bible that has just been released in the past few weeks: 
Amazon.com: The ESV Study Bible: Books


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, I can't comment on this Bible.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 9, 2008)

sjonee said:


> To which ESV study bible are you referring? Our family has the ESV "The Reformation Study Bible" by Sproul in hardback which is falling apart. To be fair, I think some of this falling apart is due to a nervous habit...running one's finger up and down the seam while reading...which is done by one of my family members.



Mine died too. I retired it when I got my leather-bound copy.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the "trutone" edition and have not noticed any problems as of yet...


----------



## shackleton (Nov 10, 2008)

I have not had any problems with this one yet but other Crossway ESV bibles I have do have weak bindings, they split with in a few days of getting it.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Nov 10, 2008)

My leather ESV study bible is doing just fine. I have it in one of those zipper cases. I've not had any problems so far.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 10, 2008)

I believe that I read somewhere that the ESVSB was bound by a different bindery. The fact that they are all Smyth sewn makes a big difference.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd love to hear more about this... I am considering getting my wife the ESV Study Bible with premium calfskin leather as a Christmas present... but that is a lot of money to throw down on something that will come apart.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 10, 2008)

Northwest Anglican: My ESV Study Bible Finally Arrived
Bible Design and Binding: ESV Study Bible -- Details Released

According the the second link, the binding is the best quality available (Smyth Sewn).

I have one of the Trutone editions and have to agree with the first link that the cover looks magnificent. This is a really nice Bible.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 10, 2008)

While other study bibles with the ESV text have not been up to par, the new ESV study bible mentioned above are all done with a quality binding. I have seen a number of the bindings (trutone, hardback, genuine leather) and cannot imagine them falling apart anytime soon. They are some of the best bound study bibles I have ever seen.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 10, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Northwest Anglican: My ESV Study Bible Finally Arrived
> Bible Design and Binding: ESV Study Bible -- Details Released
> 
> According the the second link, the binding is the best quality available (Smyth Sewn).
> ...



I agree. The trutone editions are very nice.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 10, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'd love to hear more about this... I am considering getting my wife the ESV Study Bible with premium calfskin leather as a Christmas present... but that is a lot of money to throw down on something that will come apart.



I really doubt that you would have problem. I have only experienced problems with the early editions of the ESV, but not within the past 5 years. I am sure if you did have a problem soon after getting it that they would replace it.


----------



## Logopneumatika (Nov 10, 2008)

I got the Trutone ESVSB and have not found any problems thus far. Keep in mind that Crossway has a policy which states that if their bibles are found to be defective, they can returned and they will be repaired/replaced. 

Direct your questions/concerns to the following email:

[email protected]


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 11, 2008)

Based on this as well as the issues related on Amazon (which were a small % of the reviews) I'm thinking it may be safe to assume that there are a few problems but that it isn't as widespread as it was when the ESV was first released in 2001, when it seemed that there were a lot more complaints.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 21, 2009)

I just LOVE this Bible,and I would recommend it to everyone,however,I did have a problem with the Hardback edition,I wish I could describe it better,but basically the paper liner which was glued to the cardbord cover and the spine of the book itself started to tear away exposing the mesh on the spine and making the whole thing very loose.my concern is that this Bible is so heavy that this may happen again as there isnt any reinforcement to this area of the book,the spine being smyth-sewn, could withstand almost anything, it is so solid,but the weak point was not that but the paper lining/cardboard,Crossway was fantastic as expected and sent me a brand new one to repalce that one and I chose to upgrade to the genuine leather edition which seems very durable esp. the leather itself which seems to be a pigskin type leather not very soft but very tough,great for me as I plan to use this Bible daily.I noticed the Calfskin edition has some sort of reinforcement like a strip of some sort of material right where the Bible creases inside.I sorry I'm not able to explain as well as I'd like,But let me just say this Bible is of an extremely fine quality and I would recommend it but I do have concern about the hardback and I believe that appies to any hardback Bible esp. one this massive go for the truetone if you want to try it out and save a few bucks
Grace and Peace to you


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 25, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'd love to hear more about this... I am considering getting my wife the ESV Study Bible with premium calfskin leather as a Christmas present... but that is a lot of money to throw down on something that will come apart.


I have had the calfskin leather version since last October and have had no problems at all...other than the weight of carrying this bible.


----------

